#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  AstroParty στο ΝΟΗΣΙΣ, Θεσσαλονίκη, 24.09.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Παρασκευή, 24.09.2010, 16:00
*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, Κέντρο Διάδοσης Επιστημών και Μουσείο Τεχνολογίας ΝΟΗΣΙΣ, 6°km Θεσσαλονίκης–Θέρμης (απέναντι από το Mediterranean Cosmos)
*Θέμα :* AstroParty


*Κόστος :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ

Το Κέντρο Διάδοσης Επιστημών και Μουσείο Τεχνολογίας ΝΟΗΣΙΣ διοργανώνει και φέτος το AstroParty, συμμετέχοντας στις Πανευρωπαϊκές εκδηλώσεις της «Βραδιάς Ερευνητών 2010».

*Περισσότερα...*

*Πληροφορίες :*
Τηλ.: 2310.483.000 
Fax: 2310.483.020
www.noesis.edu.gr

----------

